# LOGO'D NIBS  ????



## firewhatfire (Jul 29, 2014)

How many have nibs logo'd?  Is there a minimum order to have it done?  Does anyone here do that kind of work?

and Any other question regarding have it done that  I don't know I need to ask..


----------



## BSea (Jul 29, 2014)

I know watch_art does some logo'd nibs.  I think you can buy the plain ones and have a place do your engraving.  I'm not sure what he pays, but he has a good relationship with the engraver, so maybe he gets a good price.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 29, 2014)

Most logo'd nibs are stamped.  You need to check with Roy or Brian about min qtys.  The last time I checked you need to spend about 10k on steel nibs.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 29, 2014)

If they area laser'd then that depends on the engraver.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 29, 2014)

Meister Nibs does it but the MOQ on steel nibs is 500 units.  Or 50 if you do 18k


----------



## BSea (Jul 29, 2014)

ashaw said:


> Most logo'd nibs are stamped.  You need to check with Roy or Brian about min qtys.  The last time I checked you need to spend about 10k on steel nibs.





Carl Fisher said:


> Meister Nibs does it but the MOQ on steel nibs is 500 units.  Or 50 if you do 18k





ashaw said:


> If they area laser'd then that depends on the engraver.


I know that Shawn's are laser'd, and he can do one at a time.  I'm sure the cost is more per unit, but few of us can afford to do 500 steel or 50 gold at once.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd love my own branded nibs, but 500 isn't going to be an option for a LOOOONG time.

But on the up side, he does offer a plain nib which means you can track down a local laser engraver to do them in smaller batches.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 29, 2014)

The lasers used for engraving wood and resin will not work it has to be laser to marking and engraving metal.  Typical cost for that engraving is about 5 times what it is for engraving with a co2 laser.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of the info.   Good info to follow up on


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 30, 2014)

ashaw said:


> If they area laser'd then that depends on the engraver.


 
Huh!!!!
Think you need some spell check


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 30, 2014)

ashaw said:


> The lasers used for engraving wood and resin will not work it has to be laser to marking and engraving metal.  Typical cost for that engraving is about 5 times what it is for engraving with a co2 laser.


 
There are CO2 lasers available to do both wood/acrylic as well as metals.
But, I'm not sure of quantity pricing to nibs, etc.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 30, 2014)

I engrave my nibs with a C02 laser. I use a laser paste that I air brush on the nib. I understand that the paste is a ceramic based material, bur once you laser the logo it stays. I am at work but when I get home I will post a picture. 
I also cannot afford the MOC. Made a plan and it works


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 30, 2014)

I just checked on prices with Brian from Meister Nibs.  I had the same idea.  Minimum like someone else said is 500 nibs.  They are $6 each at that quantity.  If you feel like spending 3 grand you can have any logo you want.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 14, 2014)

Go directly to the manufacturer.  I checked on this several years ago with Bock.  The MOQ is more than 500, but the cost per piece is lower, so all in all, you'll get more for your money... but not for less money!  Also, initially, part of the cost is you paying for them to create the "stamp."  So if you went this route, after your first order, the price would drop because they will re-use your stamp...
Let me know if you want to contact Bock, because I have some emails from them with more detailed information as far as MOQs and pricing.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 22, 2014)

ashaw said:


> The lasers used for engraving wood and resin will not work it has to be laser to marking and engraving metal.  Typical cost for that engraving is about 5 times what it is for engraving with a co2 laser.



Their is a spray that is used with the epilog Laser in order to engrave on metal.  According to my local epilog dealer you most coat the metal before engraving.


----------



## Donovan (Aug 22, 2014)

https://www.google.sn/url?sa=t&rct=...6Mds3eiuoD17o7f8JOt_wBQ&bvm=bv.73612305,d.ZGU


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Stan Cook does laser engraving on nibs, at least he did in July of 2013 because he did some for me. Email him at

stan@mestaridesigns.com


----------

